# To whom should i file a complaint at Marriott ?



## jesuis1837 (Feb 5, 2009)

It's been over 2 months now and i cant accept the way they are handling this anymore... I remember i've read someone who post a phone number or an adress of an important person inside the Marriott office but i dont remember where I've seen it... If anyone has a clue to direct me to the right person.. I would appreciate it so much!!!   

About my problem? It is a stupid one and i still dont get it how come they havent been fixing it yet... Now i had enough and I want someone to ACT as i did more than my part here...  

If some of you recall, in December i was asking to owners at MMC why we had another MF fees due in addition to our 890$. for 2009...  After receiving answers from others telling me they had none i then found out that Marriott cashed my US check of 890$ but thoughts it was canadian currency explaining why i was still having a balance due. Well, guess what? My problem is still not resolved!!!:annoyed: I called i dont know how many times at the Finance Dept to request to fix it asap and at first they explained me that their bank (Melon Bank) are saying they received canadian currency from my bank wich couldnt be true as my check numbers is link to my US account and the amount of 890$ US was deducted from my US account at my bank in December. My words werent good enough for them and wanted more proof so i requested my bank to retrace the check (did a search at my expense) and in Montreal at the headquarters they faxed me the front and back side of the check with a transaction receipt where we clearly see the amount stated is in US funds. I then faxed it back to Marriott office and had the name of a woman working at the Finance Dept trying to resolve my case. I thought the case was finally close... 2 weeks after i've been faxing them those documents i am still showing a balance due in my account so i called the woman once again and she told me that their bank are standing to their initial response that my check was in canadian currency!!! She said ''Give me one more week, i will try to talk to my boss once again to see what we can do''  WHAT MORE PROOF DO THEY WANT?????  It's been 10 days now since my call (they never called me, it is always me who try to reach them to know what is going on... talk about customer services...)  This is unacceptable that i've been fighting for over 2 months now to make my balance at 0$ where it should have been as i've paid my due and my US check account was deducted of 890$ 2 months ago!!!  Why are they playing fool with me???  I have been paying my MF by check since i own there and never encountered such problem before!  What else can i do or whom should i call?

sorry for the long story but any help would be appreciated! Thanks again as i know i'm sure i'll be getting the right answers here!


----------



## Judy999 (Feb 5, 2009)

*Complaint as owner of Marriott*

Last two times I had comments for Marriott management - I logged onto my vacation club account and entered the 'Contact us' area.  A box appears for me to type my concerns/comments.  This area is reserved for Owners feedback and linked directly to your account.

Both times - someone phoned me right away with resolutions.  Once, they even gave me 10,000 Marriott points for their error, after researching my issues.

Hope this helps.

Judy


----------



## Big Matt (Feb 6, 2009)

Follow Judy999's advice and also make them pay for anything you had to do (minor as it may be).  

I'm a huge Marriott fan and owner, but this stuff is just not acceptable at all.  

If, somehow your bank goofed things up with Melon on the communications front, it still doesn't matter.


----------



## Jeni (Feb 6, 2009)

Found this on another thread:

"If your issue hasn't been resolved yet, please contact Marriott's Corporate Customer Advocacy department by phone or email at your leisure. 

customer.relations@vacationclub.com
800-952-8145

Thank you,
Matt Bove
Marriott Vacation Club Intl.
Reporting Manager, Customer Advocacy"


----------



## jesuis1837 (Feb 6, 2009)

thanks for the answers!

Jeni, had no luck from your phone number, waited 45 min on hold (yes 45 min! yikes!!!) and i have more important thing to attend than wait all day long so i hang out after that delay...    I guess i will have to try the contact form at their website but i doubt it will be of any help...


----------



## FlyerBobcat (Feb 6, 2009)

jesuis1837 said:


> thanks for the answers!
> 
> Jeni, had no luck from your phone number, waited 45 min on hold (yes 45 min! yikes!!!) ....



Hey Matt B.,

I looked at all your past posts, and that phone number (and response) is your standard posting.  Any comments on this situation --- *45 minutes on HOLD!!!!*  Unacceptable when you are trying to be the guy to smooth things over........


----------



## jesuis1837 (Feb 6, 2009)

To be honest, it was 46 min 34 sec when i decided i had enough to hear '' An agent will be with you shortly''  :annoyed: 

I have decided to use the contact us box  and emailed them a LONG letter about my situation. Don't worry i'll be keeping you in touch with what is going on there! I've lost so many hours with my calls and stress it out to see, everyday, my account still showing a past due since Dec that i cant believe how come they cant figure it out or admit their mistake... Heck, i'm even expecting them to apologizes for all the troubles but i guess i'm dreaming... 

Will keep you posted and thanks for your support!


----------



## Latravel (Feb 7, 2009)

I recently had an problem that needed some sorting and I called the regular Marriott number and asked to speak to a manager.  Once I got passed the regular agents (who were trying to be helpful but just didn't have the authority), the manager was able to do some things that I thought was impossible.  It appears Marriott gives their managers a good amount of authority.

Once things get sorted, they should offer you at least 10,000 points for your trouble.  But, don't worry, it will all get sorted but it does seem to involve a lot of waiting on hold.


----------



## KathyPet (Feb 7, 2009)

When I had a problem that no one seemed to be able to resolve I wrote a letter and sent via US Mail to the CEO of Marriott Vacation Club.  I think that the person's name is on the MVCI web site somewhere.  I laid out my problem, attached copies of everything and requested his assistance.  Problem solved within a few days of him receiving.  Send the letter certified, return receipt rrequested.  Most maor corporatioins maintain a "Executive cutomer service dept" that handles all complaint mail directed to the President, Chairman of the Board or CEO.  these folks operate at a level way above the standard customer service reps and are able to get things resolved that going through regular channels does not resolve.


----------



## Latravel (Feb 7, 2009)

That's a great idea.  I have to remember that for any future problems that i'm sure will occur.


----------



## iamnotshopgirl (Feb 7, 2009)

I have been having a problem with a recent resale purchase. I have gone the route of email, faxes and telephone calls to Marriott. Everyone I talk to at the Marriott Desk, Owner Modifications have the standard line "30-45 days to process the information." Send them a piece of information 30-45 days. They request more information an additional 30-45 days My problem is data entry at the Marriott end. Going on 2 months now for Marriott to fix their problem. I think I would be upset if I could not make a reservation with the unit but since my end is in order they processed and confirmed the reservation.

bob


----------



## jesuis1837 (Feb 7, 2009)

Will try the CEO at MVC if i dont hear from them via the contact box i use last evening. Will give them til tuesday since Judy999 is saying they should be quick to answer...

Another food for thoughts...  i had an email from Marriott last week saying i had a balance due and how to pay it (i know i own nothing but to them i,m still in due) via their MVC website but what if the situation is not resolves quickly? What about my reservation this summer with the kids at the Horizon? Can they cancel my exchange? They better not but now it starts to get me worry (another useless stress...) that they think i'm overdue with my MF and the balance on my account will prevent me to exchange this summer!!! :annoyed: Thinking to do the CEO thing by tuesday evening...


----------



## seema (Feb 7, 2009)

I had a (monetary) issue with my purchase of a 2 br Ko'Olina unit, which was done through the sales department of the Kaui Beach Club (I took the sales tour there - but decided I was willing to buy the unit at Oahu - as I had stayed at the Oahu unit some time earlier).

When the monetary issues came up, I talked to the sales manager at KBC - gave her the verbal comments on my issue - she indicated that she would go to the KBC directors to deal with the issue - no resolution.

I then emailed her my argument - with support to my arguments through my saved email correspondence with KBC - this time, she went to the directors again, and them came back to me and stated that they had agreed to  compensate me for these issues ( I am not at liberty to state the nature of the compensation).


----------



## Matt B (Mar 5, 2009)

jesuis1837 said:


> thanks for the answers!
> 
> Jeni, had no luck from your phone number, waited 45 min on hold (yes 45 min! yikes!!!) and i have more important thing to attend than wait all day long so i hang out after that delay...    I guess i will have to try the contact form at their website but i doubt it will be of any help...





flyerbobcat said:


> Hey Matt B.,
> 
> I looked at all your past posts, and that phone number (and response) is your standard posting.  Any comments on this situation --- *45 minutes on HOLD!!!!*  Unacceptable when you are trying to be the guy to smooth things over........



I apologize for your experience.  Being on hold for 45 is abolsutely unacceptable.  

jesuis1837 - If your issue has not been resolved yet, I urge you to please try the number again (800-952-8145), or, if you'd prefer, email us at customer.relations@vacationclub.com and someone will get back to you by your preferred method of contact within 2 business days.  If there is anything else I can do to assist you, please let me know.

Thank you,
Matt Bove
Marriott Vacation Club Intl.
Reporting Manager, Customer Advocacy


----------



## Robert D (Mar 5, 2009)

If I was you, I would have called their CEO, Bill Marriott, or possibly Bill Shaw at their corporate headquarters in Bethesda, Maryland a long time ago.  His office probably won't take your call but you can fax him a letter and I bet you'd get someone high up at Marriott pretty fast. Info is shown below on the address, phone number, corporate officers and how much they get paid:

Marriott International, Inc.
10400 Fernwood Road
Bethesda, MD 20817
United States
Phone: 301-380-3000

KEY EXECUTIVES   
  Pay Exercised 
Mr. J. Willard Marriott Jr., 76
Chairman, Chief Exec. Officer and Chairman of Exec. Committee $ 3.34M $ 37.27M 
Mr. William J. Shaw , 63
Pres, Chief Operating Officer, Director and Member of Committee for Excellence $ 2.19M $ 19.45M 
Mr. Arne M. Sorenson , 50
Chief Financial Officer, Exec. VP and Pres Continental European Lodging $ 1.34M $ 1.99M 
Mr. Robert J. McCarthy , 55
Pres of Global Brand Management and North American Lodging Operations $ 1.02M $ 2.42M 
Mr. James M. Sullivan , 65
Exec. VP of Lodging Devel. $ 1.36M $ 15.82M


----------



## jesuis1837 (Mar 6, 2009)

Didnt have those phone numbers and adress Robert. Thanks!  

Matt, i didnt know you were working for Marriott! I have kept the email given on my file because as of now, it is STILL not completely resolved....

I called the supervisor again on Feb 7 and wanted nothing else than talking to her boss. I then talk to another supervisor who told me they coudnt go faster than what they were already doing...  Anyway, i told them i wanted my balance to be at + 5.00$ asap as it cost me 5$ to make a search on my check and the least they could do would be to refund that amount. I was expecting my bank to charge 20$ or more but i just got a 5$ fees that i've faxed with all my documents at the same time in december.  The week after, (Feb 14) i checked my balance and it was (finally!!!) at 0$. However, in the payment history there was no explanation nor payment made after dec 31st that justify a 0 balance. I called them again and they said they were working on refunding my 5$ search fees....  As of now, my balance is STILL showing 0$ 3 weeks after my last call. Should i dare ask more from them with all the troubles and the lost time spent over the phone? I dont think so....  i'll be happy when i'll see my balance at +5$ where it should have have been at first!  Now in the early 40's, i guess i'm much more patient now than what i used to be...    At least i'm not in the debit anymore... 

I might pm you Matt if nothing is happening soon...


----------



## jesuis1837 (Mar 11, 2009)

Finally!!!!!!!!!!   It took 3 months and numerous calls and waiting over the phone but my account is finally set up the way it should have been at first!!!!  I received by mail a check of 5$ covering my expense fee and my balance is at 0$. Finally....


----------



## applegirl (Mar 11, 2009)

Yeah!!!!!!!!! 


So glad you finally got it resolved.  That was really terrible it took so long and with something that never should have been a problem to begin with.

I printed off all that contact info and will keep it in my t/s folder.  So thanks to those of you who gave us some options when we have an issue!

Janna


----------

